# The TPU is My Homepage Club



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

Ok, so whilst talking with a fellow TPU regular via MSN, I thought up this wonderful idea for a club.  It was for the "TPU is My Homepage Club."  So I made it.  Pretty simple for right now, please be honest, I really don't want to require screenshots (especially since you can do it one time and change it back.)  I just made it my home page today.  Post if you use it as your homepage and I will add you.  Feel free to leave me some suggestions on changes and the likes. 

Current Members​

dark2099
Cold Storm
ShadowFold
Solaris17
MilkyWay
Creatre
Mussels
Novacheck
jbunch07
A Cheese Danish
EMok1d08
snuif09
steelkane
kyle2020
ChaoticBlankness
_jM
JrRacinFan
Urbklr
Chicken Patty
andrewsmc


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2008)

Wow, you guys can make a club out of anything, can't you? . LOL. Not interested in the club, but my homepage has been TPU for about 8 months now on my main PC. Backup PC is ESPN.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2008)

It is my homepage  got all the news I need.


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

Updated


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2008)

LOL. I said I wasn't interested in the club.


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

Oh, forgive me.  I shall remove you accordingly.  I'm a tad out of it currently.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. I said I wasn't interested in the club.



Not more then a club, a reason to LOVE this Place! lol.. Don't know how many people join the Anime Nation Club, and I don't see them post! lol... You know you wanna Paulieg! 

Off topic, Are you Buffalo ram pretty good with your computer ocing?


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Not more then a club, a reason to LOVE this Place! lol.. Don't know how many people join the Anime Nation Club, and I don't see them post! lol... You know you wanna Paulieg!
> 
> Off topic, Are you Buffalo ram pretty good with your computer ocing?



Cold, The Firestix have been great. In the Giga x38 board I just sold they were running 1000mhz 5-4-4-9 on 2.1v, and thats 4x1GB.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Cold, The Firestix have been great. In the Giga x38 board I just sold they were running 1000mhz 5-4-4-9 on 2.1v, and thats 4x1GB.



Thats pretty nice... I've had TPU as my home page since I started here In October. Since then, and every rebuild, Its been the same!


----------



## PaulieG (May 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Oh, forgive me.  I shall remove you accordingly.  I'm a tad out of it currently.



No problem.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

tpu's been my home page for ~2 years.


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

Last update for the night.  SLEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think someone needs to design a "assout:" smiley, with him/her closing his/her eyes and face falling forward on to a desk or keyboard.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2008)

i would like to join because im going to make it on my other pc, but currently due to usefulness i have the normal firefox page on because it has google search on it very handy i can just click homepage button.


----------



## dark2099 (May 28, 2008)

Updated


----------



## Psychoholic (May 28, 2008)

its not currently my homepage, but it is the first link i always click on in my "Links" bar.


----------



## dark2099 (May 29, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> its not currently my homepage, but it is the first link i always click on in my "Links" bar.



That is very nice, now become an actual member.


----------



## Creatre (May 29, 2008)

Homepage since I joined. Nothing like getting your fill of tech news in the morning and after work right after clicking the button for firefox.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2008)

no homepage at all for me.

i dont ever close firefox, so TPU doesnt go far... the 50 email notifications a day keep me here.


----------



## dark2099 (May 29, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## novacheck (May 31, 2008)

The one and only homepage for me.  Well, aside from My.Msn.  But it is the first page!!!


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't join. Ebay homepage ftw!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

You sir are missing out then.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 12, 2008)

its my homepage on my laptop : )


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 14, 2008)

homepage on both desktop and laptop


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 14, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

TPU Has been my homepage since I started on this forum.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 14, 2008)

homepage for 7 months


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 14, 2008)

Updated


----------



## steelkane (Jun 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> no homepage at all for me.
> 
> i dont ever close firefox, so TPU doesnt go far... the 50 email notifications a day keep me here.



I'm with Mussels, My firefox is never closed, I have about 10-15 tabs opened all the time. TPU is one of them.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah, its my homepage too haha - drop us on the list when you get a minute spare eh?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 23, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Jun 23, 2008)

TPU is my homepage, my captin, my king....   *dies*


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 23, 2008)

Updated again.  Couldn't you have squeaked in before I did the first update?   J/K


----------



## _jM (Aug 22, 2008)

*.*

Yea im one too.. TPU has been my homepage for atleast the last six months or so.. lols


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 22, 2008)

I almost forgot that I made this club.  Updated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 22, 2008)

Still don't have interwebz but TPU would be my homepage dark, can i please please still join? I've been a good Jr, I promise ......


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 22, 2008)

There are a few in here that don't officially have the page as their home page, so yes you can join.  Updated again.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 22, 2008)

My homepage is my isp i could have tpu i quess abit lazy be me :/


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 22, 2008)

Been my homepage since I got dialup on my comp awhile back, shortly after I started. I had to get a modem, so I found one in an old computer I got, was 56K, I was happy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

It's been my home page since the last 4 or 5 months or so.  I know its not required, but here it is anyways:


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 22, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 30, 2008)

Screw politics!! TPU is my homepage! .. Well i have 9 because i use speed dial. But TPU is the first one.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 30, 2008)

Thought i would add


----------

